# brindes



## HAL25

Como traducen al español la palabra "brindes" del portugues cuando en el contexto habla que empresas patrocinadoras pueden dar "*brindes*"/  

Muchas gracias por la ayuda

HAL25


----------



## octoplasm

_Brindes_ quiere decir _obsequios_.


----------



## Outsider

Tal vez "regalos", también.


----------



## HAL25

muchas gracias


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> Tal vez "regalos", también.


Caro Outsider: você tem razão, mas quando assistia a aulas de português a professora dizia que "brinde" era um _pequeno presente_, em espanhol "obsequio", por exemplo, uma caneta, uma agenda, um livro, etc. Porém estas coisas também são "regalos", mas esta palavra se usa para dádivas maiores; por exemplo, um amigo ou um parente oferece um presente [regalo] para o aniversariante e uma caixa de poupança oferece um brinde [obsequio] nas quadras do Natal. 
Não sei se me fiz explicar. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Penso que tem razão, Tombatossals. Um brinde é um pequeno presente, especialmente daqueles que algumas marcas oferecem aos seus clientes como promoção. Por exemplo, "compre este chocolate, e leva um brinquedo para o seu filho de brinde".


----------



## Katuka

Tombatossals said:


> Caro Outsider: você tem razão, mas quando assistia a aulas de português a professora dizia que "brinde" era um _pequeno presente_, em espanhol "obsequio", por exemplo, uma caneta, uma agenda, um livro, etc. Porém estas coisas também são "regalos", mas esta palavra se usa para dádivas maiores; por exemplo, um amigo ou um parente oferece um presente [regalo] para o aniversariante e uma caixa de poupança oferece um brinde [obsequio] nas quadras do Natal.
> Não sei se me fiz explicar.
> Cumprimentos!


 

Concordo.

Em países hispanos ouvi muitas vezes a palavra "souvenir" para se referir a esses presentes ou lembranças (empresariais ou não).

Por ser uma palavra em inglês, deve ser como aquelas palavras que mesmo em outro idioma são adotadas no idioma local por não existir uma mais adequada que a identifique, como por exemplo "overbooking" (ninguém diz venda superior à capacidade real da aeronave).
As palavras obsequios, regalos, presentes, transmitem maior tamanho e importância do que "brinde", que seria o apropriado porém não existe no espanhol. 
Katty


----------



## Adrireis

Olá,

gostaria de saber como vocês costumam traduzir a palavra "*brindes*" para o espanhol. Já ouvi falar em 'promocionales' mas não achei muito legal essa tradução.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Para ajudar os hispanoparlantes, brinde neste contexto quer dizer: 
dádiva, oferta, presente que as lojas, qualquer comércio, fazem/dão para agradar os clientes.


----------



## Tomby

Segundo os contextos pode ser um "_obsequio_". Normalmente se diz "_obsequio de cortesía_".
Espero ter ajudado.
TT.


----------



## Vanda

TT, então quer dizer que, se eu fizer uma compra numa loja na Espanha, por exemplo, e aquela loja resolveu dar um sabonetinho de(brinde) 'obsequio de cortesia' para todos os clientes??


----------



## olivinha

Tomba, não pode ser _regalo_ também?


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> Tomba, não pode ser _regalo_ também?


Sim , pode: Regalo , presente , obsequio (de cortesía).

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Vanda e Olivinha: Sim pode ser também um _regalo_ ou um _presente_, mas o que eu entendo por brindes em portugués (pequeno _regalo_ ou _obsequio_) é o que diz a Vanda: um sabonetinho, um isqueiro, sei lá. Ja disse que depende de contextos. 
Espero que me fiz entender. 
Ao dispor!
TT.


----------



## coquis14

Pesquisando encontrei que já foi discutido.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=894110


----------



## Vanda

Valeu, Coquis. Nem me lembrei que já pudesse ter sido discutido. Já uni os tópicos.


----------



## Tomby

¡Gracias Coquis! 
Envio-te um brinde. 
TT.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.
 
Um nome mais técnico é: *artículos promocionales*.
 
Abraços.


----------



## coquis14

Tombatossals said:


> ¡Gracias Coquis!
> Envio-te um brinde.
> TT.


 O curioso é que , você , *TT* foi a "chave" para arranjar a resposta mais apropiada nos dois fios.

Até mais


----------



## argentinodebsas

Katuka said:


> Concordo.
> 
> Em países hispanos ouvi muitas vezes a palavra "souvenir" para se referir a esses presentes ou lembranças (empresariais ou não).
> 
> Por ser uma palavra em inglês, deve ser como aquelas palavras que mesmo em outro idioma são adotadas no idioma local por não existir uma mais adequada que a identifique, como por exemplo "overbooking" (ninguém diz venda superior à capacidade real da aeronave).
> As palavras obsequios, regalos, presentes, transmitem maior tamanho e importância do que "brinde", que seria o apropriado porém não existe no espanhol.
> Katty



Para "overbooking", existe una palabra en español, que por lo menos en Argentina es de uso (y práctica) común: sobreventa.


----------



## Mangato

olivinha said:


> Tomba, não pode ser _regalo_ também?


 
Sim pode,  Olivinha, mas acostumamos a usa-lo en diminutivo. Nesse caso *Regalito.* Ainda que a publicitade trata sempre de magnificar.
_Compre un coche XX y llévese un maravilloso regalo._

O presente maravilhoso torna-se numa coisinha  do _*todo a cien* _


----------

